# Applicable Residential Codes Regarding Access Stairs with Roof Hatch for Roof Deck



## James Enloe (Apr 21, 2019)

The IBC does not appear to define occupied roofs (i.e. roof decks).  The codes talk about penthouses for non-occupied roofs but do not appear to address access to a two-story single family roof deck that would be accessed via and internal stair with a roof hatch.  Hence, the District of Columbia states that roof decks cannot be accessed by a roof hatch.  Period.  However, there are many examples on-line of roof decks accessed by internal stairs with a roof hatch.  Obviously they had to be built to code.  Anyone else faced this problem and found the appropriate code references?


----------



## cda (Apr 21, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Apr 21, 2019)

Does DC use IRC??


----------



## cda (Apr 21, 2019)

Here is some discussion on the subject.

It appears the IRC may not allow it.

It appears some cities may not allow it.

I think some cities write their own specs to allow it.


----------



## cda (Apr 21, 2019)

Some ? Info


https://www.washingtonian.com/2016/07/05/how-to-build-roof-deck-dc-maryland-virginia/


----------



## cda (Apr 21, 2019)

How one city does it



https://socketsite.com/archives/201...oof-decks-and-amenities-in-san-francisco.html


----------



## cda (Apr 21, 2019)

Yep appears some how it is done in D C

Call them and ask how they get around the bldg code


https://www.landisconstruction.com/building-a-roof-deck/


----------



## cda (Apr 21, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/real...d0f9f0351f1_story.html?utm_term=.4fc043590322


----------



## Mark K (Apr 22, 2019)

There is a tendency to think that the IRC can cover any type of residential building.  In order to make the IRC simpler they made a number of assumptions thus limiting what issues it can address..  It has been my understanding that when something is not allowed by the IRC the applicant can invoke the provisions of the IBC to hopefully resolve the issue.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 22, 2019)

First, roof decks are not covered by the IRC and we all know that. (or should)
Second, the IBC covers situations like this from a structural and guarding perspective.  Any and all roof decks must be engineered.  There is nothing prescriptive whatsoever.
Third, this may be stopped at the zoning stage before it even gets to the building department.

Lastly, you have to look at the maintenance issue here.  Covering a wearable roof covering with a permanent structure will be a nightmare when it is time to fix a leak or replace a roof.  If you choose to not use decking and, instead, use the roof covering itself, I hope that it is labeled for that use by the manufacturer and does not void the warranty.  If this gets popular (I have seen it many times) I'm more than sure some company will come out with a product specifically for this application if they haven't already.


----------



## ICE (Apr 22, 2019)

jar546 said:


> some company will come out with a product specifically for this application if they haven't already.



There's more than one. 

http://plidek.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/ICC-ESR-2097-1.pdf

http://www.polycoatusa.com/catalog/SECTION13/3-ICC-ES-Report-ESR-2785-(2018-03).pdf

https://gaco.com/wp-content/uploads...lking-Deck-and-Roof-Covering-ICC-ESR-1284.pdf

https://duradek.com/architectural-resources-2/vinyl-decking-resources/testing-approvals

http://www.avmindustries.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/0100-icc-report-esr-2125-exp-2018-06-30.pdf


----------

